# I like the new DBSTALK Logo



## Button Pusher

Very nice logo Chris!


----------



## Chris Blount

Thought I would be surprise you guys tonight. Stuart Sweet created the new logo. He did an excellent job!


----------



## mhayes70

Awsome job Stewart!!


----------



## Drew2k

Anyone have before after pics? I feel dumb ... didn't it always look like that? :lol:


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Drew2k said:


> Anyone have before after pics? I feel dumb ... didn't it always look like that? :lol:


That makes two of us....

I too could use some before and after pics, cause I'm not smart enough to figure out the differences either...


----------



## Button Pusher

Sorry Drew I don't. Good job Stuart!


----------



## houskamp

sorry guys.. I liked the old one better...


----------



## Chris Blount

This is the old one:










And this is the one before that: YUCK!


----------



## spartanstew

Chris Blount said:


> This is the old one:


That's the same one I see now at the top of the page.

Where do I view the new one?


----------



## Chris Blount

spartanstew said:


> That's the same one I see now at the top of the page.
> 
> Where do I view the new one?


Refresh your browser.


----------



## sdicomp

NICE Stuart!!

Looks like my 'Slimline'!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

I see the new one now.

The old one was showing up on screen still for me - that's why I couldn't tell the difference! At least now I don't feel quite so stupid.


----------



## DBS Commando

Do I sense a little bit of D* bias? (5-lnb dish)


----------



## Chris Blount

DBS Commando said:


> Do I sense a little bit of D* bias? (5-lnb dish)


LOL. Actually the old logo had a D* dish as well.


----------



## Drewg5

Looks very good to me


----------



## ironwood

Where are the monopoles???:nono:


----------



## cashoe

Nice logo, even though its after 4 in the morning for me, and the insomnia is kicking in, I spotted the new logo right away.


----------



## Alebob911

I really like the new logo. Very modern and "Cutting Edge" Great job Stuart!!


----------



## Nick

This is the one I see and I like it, but the "a-l-k" should be lower case. 
DBSTALK in all caps may be read as DB STALK by some people.









*DBSTalk.com*


----------



## fwlogue

Very nice


----------



## tfederov

Kudos. Mr. Sweet hits another home run with this! :up:


----------



## Drew2k

OK, I still don't see the new logo it on this PC, but on another PC I see Stuart's handiwork, and it is very nice. Not sure why it's not showing up here in IE or in Fireforx on my laptop though ...

Just a side note, Chris - you still have the old logo with the rainbow sat dish as the browser icon (FAVICON.ICO). Any plans to update that too?


----------



## barryb

Clear your cache and refresh Drew.


----------



## jdspencer

I'm sure the new logo will make the Dish Net subs happy.


----------



## Doug Brott

Thank You Stuart .. the new logo looks great!


----------



## tcusta00

Nick said:


> This is the one I see and I like it, but the "a-l-k" should be lower case.
> DBSTALK in all caps may be read as DB STALK by some people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DBSTalk.com*


The old logo had the same effect too, FWIW. My brother in law was over and used my computer a few weeks ago and this site was already up (obviously ) and he said "what the H is DB Stalk??" :lol:


----------



## ccr1958

chris & stuart...looks great


----------



## HDRoberts

DBS Commando said:


> Do I sense a little bit of D* bias? (5-lnb dish)


This was my first though as well. But I suppose a Dish 1000.2 would be biased, too. But at least before, it could be either.


----------



## TomMac

Good job guys. The new logo is a great improvement.


----------



## smiddy

I like it, I like it, I like it a lot!


----------



## gslater

Big improvement. Really jumps out at you. Outstanding work and about time you got rid of that Single LNB dish!


----------



## BubblePuppy

Kudos on the new logo. The old one always reminded me of Judy Garland singing "Over the Rainbow".


----------



## Marriner

New Logo looks nice!! Good job guys. All you need now is a favicon to match.


----------



## Chris Blount

Marriner said:


> New Logo looks nice!! Good job guys. All you need now is a favicon to match.


 Then new favicon is already there. Simply refresh your browser (control-refresh).

I also created a iPod Touch/iPhone icon but that one I'm having some issues with.


----------



## BIG_RED13

I also have to say I like the new logo. Looks A little girly, which we all know I love heheheh!!!!!! Stuart great job:hurah:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Mr Sweet very nice job


----------



## Drew2k

Drew2k said:


> Just a side note, Chris - you still have the old logo with the rainbow sat dish as the browser icon (FAVICON.ICO). Any plans to update that too?


And I see now even FAVICON.ICO has been updated. :up:


----------



## bjflynn04

Nice Job Stuart Sweet I like the new logo.


----------



## Thaedron

I too like the new design! :up:


----------



## Henry

Sweet, Stuart!


----------



## Raymie

What a nice logo. Rather shimmery, and I don't object to the DirecTV dish up there.

A definite step forward from the old logo, which was...well, starting to age itself like a really bad Web logo.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Anyone remember this one?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Thank you all for the kind words... it was a lot of fun doing the new logo. The rest of the moderator team (both DIRECTV and Dish) deserve credit too as we all cooperated on the concept. 

Technically yes, it is a DIRECTV dish but it was pointed out to me by a Dish moderator that it looks a lot like one that Dish uses on the East Coast. No bias was intended, I just liked the angle of the dish. It looks dynamic to me.


----------



## Chris Blount

Steve Mehs said:


> Anyone remember this one?


Ah yes. The good old days.


----------



## Chris Blount

Nick said:


> This is the one I see and I like it, but the "a-l-k" should be lower case.
> DBSTALK in all caps may be read as DB STALK by some people.


That was actually talked about but we decided to go with a different color rather than lower case. It looks better that way.


----------



## Chris Blount

BTW, I ran through our different skins and the new logo goes well with our "Perfect Blue" scheme:

http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?styleid=46

To get back to the default sheme, use this link:

http://www.dbstalk.com/?styleid=34


----------



## braven

Yep, I'm liking the new logo as well.


----------



## Indiana627

I like the new logo too. Any chance you will update the favicon to match?


----------



## Chris Blount

Indiana627 said:


> I like the new logo too. Any chance you will update the favicon to match?


Favicon was updated. You will need to refresh your browser (ctrl-refresh).


----------



## Indiana627

Chris Blount said:


> Favicon was updated. You will need to refresh your browser (ctrl-refresh).


Got it now. Thanks!


----------



## PTown

Its a very nice logo but too D* biased. E* fans are not happy. Why not some neutrality here?


----------



## Chris Blount

PTown said:


> Its a very nice logo but too D* biased. E* fans are not happy. Why not some neutrality here?


The dish that appears in the logo is not really meant to show bias one way or the other. It's more about the spirit of the logo. The idea is that when a user comes here, they immediately know it's a site about satellite.

We talked at great length in the private moderator forum about the new logo. Both D* and E* moderators had a hand in the final version. I'm sorry that some E* users are not happy but as with most things, it's hard to please everyone.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Firefox doesn't like to auto-update when the favicon changes... I've learned from experience that in order to get the new favicon in my bookmarks list I have to re-bookmark the page. Then it will update the new and old bookmark and I can delete either one.

I didn't have any problems with the old logo.. but I like the new one better. I definately prefer the new favicon to the old one.


----------



## PTown

Chris Blount said:


> The dish that appears in the logo is not really meant to show bias one way or the other. It's more about the spirit of the logo. The idea is that when a user comes here, they immediately know it's a site about satellite.
> 
> We talked at great length in the private moderator forum about the new logo. Both D* and E* moderators had a hand in the final version. I'm sorry that some E* users are not happy but as with most things, it's hard to please everyone.


I suppose it looks kinda like a dish1000 right 

It looks more modern then the old one, the old one could have been perceived as voom biased with the rainbow and all right.


----------



## Chris Blount

HDMe said:


> Firefox doesn't like to auto-update when the favicon changes... I've learned from experience that in order to get the new favicon in my bookmarks list I have to re-bookmark the page. Then it will update the new and old bookmark and I can delete either one.
> 
> I didn't have any problems with the old logo.. but I like the new one better. I definately prefer the new favicon to the old one.


Same idea with the iPhone. In order to have the new icon on my home screen, I had to re-bookmark the site.

BTW iPhone and iTouch owners, the new icon should be working.


----------



## tcusta00

HDMe said:


> Firefox doesn't like to auto-update when the favicon changes... I've learned from experience that in order to get the new favicon in my bookmarks list I have to re-bookmark the page. Then it will update the new and old bookmark and I can delete either one.


I just had to restart the computer and it updated - I'm running Firefox on Ubuntu though so it may be different if you're running on Windows.


----------



## sat4r

I recenently received my DBS.COM t-shirt but now I would like to get one with the new logo


----------



## Chris Blount

sat4r said:


> I recenently received my DBS.COM t-shirt but now I would like to get one with the new logo


Yeah. I ordered one of the hats. My next order of business is to redo the store with the new logo.


----------



## sat4r

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah. I ordered one of the hats. My next order of business is to redo the store with the new logo.


Great please PM me when you do thanks..................


----------



## Carl Spock

I should have posted here a while ago - nice new logo, Stuart. I think the two colors in DBSTALK solve the problem myself, as well as can be. These things come up. I like ordering from Parts Express. When it is in an email address, with the words running together, I'm buying from Part Sex Press. But then, I'm into cheap thrills. :grin:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I also really like the logo!

Great job Stuart!!


----------



## smiddy

I'm going to get hammered for this, but where is there a DBSTalk store with T-Shirts and Hats?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

smiddy said:


> I'm going to get hammered for this, but where is there a DBSTalk store with T-Shirts and Hats?


No worries. I just asked this a couple weeks ago... :lol:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=126881


----------



## mcbeevee

Nice job on the new logo. That round dish with 1 lnb was so "1998"!


----------



## Chris Blount

The online store has been updated with the new logo!

This time we have a very good hi resolution image so the shirts and hats should look great. I also added some new stuff to the store.

Enjoy!

https://www.cafepress.com/dbstalk


----------



## smiddy

Thanks Chris, I like the clock...and the Stein!


----------



## BobaBird

No luck here with the favicon, have XP Home and IE7. Did ctrl-refresh (both click and F5). Deleted and re-added the bookmark, followed by more refreshes.


----------



## smiddy

BobaBird said:


> No luck here with the favicon, have XP Home and IE7. Did ctrl-refresh (both click and F5). Deleted and re-added the bookmark, followed by more refreshes.


You must have a cache somewhere that isn't updating.


----------



## BobaBird

Same problem here on my laptop with XP Tablet on both IE7 and FF2.

Cleared temp internet files and did ctrl-refresh on this page, still no luck. Is there another cache to try?


----------



## tcusta00

Did you guys try rebooting?


----------



## BobaBird

Cleared temp files again, closed IE7, did a restart. Still don't see it in IE7, but looks good in FF2.


----------



## ccr1958

the black cap looks really nice.....i like the last sentence
in the description..."one size fits *most*" 

that may not fit me...haha


----------



## Pinion413

Loving the new logo as well Chris. I'll be ordering the stein from the Online Store. It'll come in handy with my new (to me) kegerator.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Chris very nice update on the logo with the Flag and Lady Liberty. Is this just for Memorial Day?


----------



## Chris Blount

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Chris very nice update on the logo with the Flag and Lady Liberty. Is this just for Memorial Day?


Yes.


----------



## Drew2k

Chris - I know the Artist has the imagination, but if your Artist has the time, it would be cool to have seasonal logos a la Google! 

BTW - Great job on this holiday logo Shadow!


----------



## Dolly

I love the new DBSTALK Logo :goodjob:


----------



## Sirshagg

Cool tie


----------



## Drew2k

Sirshagg said:


> Cool tie





Drew2k said:


> Chris - I know the Artist has the imagination, but if your Artist has the time, it would be cool to have seasonal logos a la Google!
> 
> BTW - Great job on this holiday logo Shadow!


Seasonal logos for all, and to all, a good night! :up:


----------



## Ron Barry

Really cool job!! Can I have one for my Birthday..


----------



## Button Pusher

I like the tie also.


----------



## tcusta00

Oh god, not another tie for Father's Day!!  :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Ok... What's worse?

1. It took me until just now to notice the tie...
2. It took tcusta's above post for me to figure out what it meant...


----------



## Chris Blount

AirRocker said:


> Ok... What's worse?
> 
> 1. It took me until just now to notice the tie...
> 2. It took tcusta's above post for me to figure out what it meant...


LOL! No worries. The one we have lined up for the next "event" won't be as cryptic.


----------



## tcusta00

AirRocker said:


> Ok... What's worse?
> 
> 1. It took me until just now to notice the tie...
> 2. It took tcusta's above post for me to figure out what it meant...


I vote #2 since I didn't notice the tie until I read this thread either.



Chris Blount said:


> LOL! No worries. The one we have lined up for the next "event" won't be as cryptic.


Recycling the Memorial Day one. :grin:


----------



## Chris Blount

tcusta00 said:


> I vote #2 since I didn't notice the tie until I read this thread either.
> 
> Recycling the Memorial Day one. :grin:


Nah, something better.


----------



## Chop69

Is it DLB?

Oh no something else better.

 Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## fluffybear

tcusta00 said:


> Oh god, not another tie for Father's Day!!  :lol:


How about 2 ties?

Wife and I took the kids to an event a couple of weekends back at a local shopping center. Plenty of great door prizes and 2 ties for good ol' dad.

Just my luck, we had 3 tickets and 2 of those tickets were winners and venture to guess what both tickets won?


----------



## tcusta00

fluffybear said:


> How about 2 ties?
> 
> Wife and I took the kids to an event a couple of weekends back at a local shopping center. Plenty of great door prizes and 2 ties for good ol' dad.
> 
> Just my luck, we had 3 tickets and 2 of those tickets were winners and venture to guess what both tickets won?


Golf balls?


----------



## Chris Blount

Chop69 said:


> Is it DLB?
> 
> Oh no something else better.
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.


How about TLB (Triple Live Buffers)

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## kocuba

Chris Blount said:


> Nah, something better.


Something a little more "expolsive" :hurah:


----------



## CJTE

Holy Moly!
The logo is having an identity crisis!


----------



## Pinion413

CJTE said:


> Holy Moly!
> The logo is having an identity crisis!


It seems to always get that way around holidays now.... :grin:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Pinion413 said:


> It seems to always get that way around holidays now.... :grin:


I like it! It's festive and helps keep us in the holiday spirit.


----------



## smiddy

It enhances espri de corp!


----------



## Drew2k

Now I'm looking forward to what the logo will look like for Festivus.


----------



## Nick

Well, here we go again...

My gf saw the new logo for the first time Sunday and asked me "What does DB Stalk mean?"


----------



## Drew2k

:lol: Maybe there needs to be a "Walmart star" between "DBS" and "Talk" in the logo! But then again, Walmart is dropping the star between Wal and mart in favor of a "Target-like" symbol after new one-word Walmart signage, so DBSTalk is just ahead of the curve!


----------



## Nick

_Yarans_ and _yarans_ ago I recommended the style of "DBSTalk", with the 'alk' in
lowercase, but what does an old man with years of graphic design experience
know? My gf, who works for an attorney and doesn't really care either way, said
the shades of blue are too close for the casual reader to differentiate between
the "DB" and the "STALK".


----------



## Drew2k

I think it would look tres chic to see "DBSTalk" instead of "DBSTALK", and for sure it would be a subtle change but would be enough to help distinguish DBS from Talk. 

By the way, here's Walmart's before and after logos:



















I think Stuart's done a great job on the logo, so whether it stays DB STALK or goes DBS Talk, it's all good.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

We talked about this before we finalized the logo. I think that you can read what you want into anything. I personally never saw the "Stalk" angle until it was pointed out to me. You can bet that someone in the clinic said "Who is Walm and why is he doing art?" 

Nick, due respect but you're not the only old man with decades of design experience on this forum, and this old man was pretty happy with the result.


----------



## smiddy

I never got the DB Stalk either until now. Interesting...


----------



## Draconis

smiddy said:


> I never got the DB Stalk either until now. Interesting...


Neither did I, makes you wonder about the mentality of some people.


----------

